# Pair of CX tyres, unused! (Continental Twisters) Bristol.



## GrahamG (4 Jun 2008)

Free to anyone who cares to pick them up, or can meet in city centre or most areas around. With tubes too.


----------



## Aidy (20 Jul 2008)

Graham, i could pick these tyres up - are you the same Graham who wants the XTR seatpost? Could do swap?

thanks

Aidan


----------

